# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > حرفه ای: wxWidget زاه اندازی

## abazzi

سلا راه اندازی *wxWidget رو برای vC++‎ گفتین آیا امکان داره تا برای C++‎ builder (فکر کنم همین طوری نوشته) میشه هم بگین اصلا نرم افزارهای که با vC++‎ راه اندازی مشن میشه با C++‎ builder هم  اینن کار رو کرد مثل gtk*

----------

